# Help with ammonia



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

if i use Ammo- lock 2 to detoxify the ammonia and use a salicylate based ammonia test kit would i get a true ammonia reading or a higher reading due to ammo-lock. My tank is fully cycled now and my ammonia is just a little high.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

ushually would show up on the high side (weather present or not)....the real question is why is there any amonia in a fully cycled tank?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Do a water change..

You overfeeding them?
Try not to use Ammo-Lock unless the ammo is really high.

GL-


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I dunno y it is there. It is only a trace amount. I do weekly water changes and vac the gravel.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I would try and stay away from the ammo lock and stuff. Its better to have your bio filters taking it out than adding unnecessary chemicals. Either your tank is not fully cycled or you dont have enough biological filtratration. So I would suggest getting some bio spira and if your ammo is still reading high after a couple days then youll probably need more filtration.


----------

